# Carte mere powermac G5 bi pro 1,7 dans un G5 bi pro 2,3 Ghz



## Mikastuce (20 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous !

Est-il possible de mettre une carte mère d"un powermac G5 Bi Pro 1,7Ghz dans un powermac G5 bi pro 2,3Ghz sachant qu'après je vais remettre les processeurs qui sont en 2,3Ghz et qu'il n'y à que 4 emplacement pour barretes de ram sur le 1,7 tandis que sur ma carte j'en ai 8 ?

Je pense tout simplement que c'est les même carte mère seulement la fréquence qui va changer et le nombre d'emplacement pour la RAM.

C'est assez urgent.

Merci à tous


----------



## lappartien (20 Mars 2012)

ils te répondent pas hein?
essaie en changeant de nom (faut être astucieux parfois)
sans déc, regarde sur mac bidouille plus tôt.


----------



## Mikastuce (20 Mars 2012)

Ok je vais essayer de changer de nom

Merci


----------



## Madalvée (20 Mars 2012)

Je doute fortement de cette manip, les 1,8 et 2,3 ne sont pas de la même génération, il me semble aussi qu'il faut la même carte mère que d'origine.


----------



## Mikastuce (20 Mars 2012)

C'est une carte mère d'origine mais je pense que il n'y a que au niveau des barretes de RAM que sa change ?


----------



## KERRIA (20 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir

Ben dis donc ça c'est intéressant..on réinvente la vinaigrette...ça me rappelle le mec qui avais mis un moteur de porche dans une juva 4....moi je veux voir...

Merci l'ami, ça c'est de la bidouille....


----------

